# Chicks in Cockpit....



## jis (Jul 3, 2013)

Now for a bit of levity....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2354526/Chicks-away-Chicks-away-Baby-chickens-stowaway-cargo-flight-Brazil-different-type-flying-lesson-cockpit.html


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 3, 2013)

Now I know why I heard clucking noises on my last flight!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 3, 2013)

Wonder if this Flight offered "Fresh Chicken" as a Choice during Meal Service? :giggle:

**I've been on many Chicken Buses and Chicken Trains in Third World Countries but never a Chicken Flight! ^_^


----------



## chakk (Jul 3, 2013)

flew many years ago from Fort Collins CO to Denver Stapleton in a one-engine propeller plane on a commuter route where the pilot was young enough to be my son. He had me sit in the right-hand seat (probably for weight and balance, although I do know some very basics about flying such a plane from taking several ground school courses and a couple flights before in right hand seats). And we DID have live chickens in a crate strapped in to a rear seat behind the pilot.

It felt like the control tower directed us to land on a taxiway between parallel runways near the terminal at Denver.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm sure glad the chicks didn't cause a serious problem by stepping on a button.


----------



## railiner (Jul 4, 2013)

What a disappointment. I thought this was going to be about lady pilots........


----------

